
Facebook Bans Alex Jones, Yiannopoulos, Other Far-Right Figures - chirau
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-02/facebook-bans-alex-jones-yiannopoulos-other-far-right-figures
======
hackerpacker
so, Louis Farrakhan is "Far-Left" then?!?

